# The World's Strongest Boy



## derobec (Feb 26, 2010)

Thoughts?

*GIULIANO STROE*


New World Record of 20X 'air-pushups' at five years of age, been lifting weights since two years of age.

There is a video on the web if you do a quick search. I can't get a link to work for some reason.

Regards,
William


----------



## l_uk3y (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmm. I must say I disagree with extensive weight training until the body is fully developed. That said.  Quite incredible what can be achieved so young.

Kids should be kids and do kid things. Without doing any research on this. I wonder how much of this is the Dad trying to relive his own childhood goals through the child and driving the child into this lifestyle.


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 26, 2010)

Totally stunt a kids growth if you work him so hard.
Check this.  




A little spooky. well, i think the kid will be strong.  But gives me the creeps a tad when he pushes on to flex.


----------



## derobec (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Kaizasosei,

Thanks for putting the link up.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
Personally I just can't make my mind up on this, part of me thinks that it's going to create long term problems but then, there's the appearance that he seems to enjoy the training -we don't normally question the displays put on by the Shaolin troupe that often contains young children (although I don't know for sure how hold they are when they start -probably older than two though!). 

Best Wishes,
William


----------



## cdunn (Feb 26, 2010)

I have to wonder if he has this mutation: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myostatin#The_double-muscle_mutation_in_humans


----------

